# :: ECS Tuning :: VW EOS 2.0T FSI Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*VW EOS 2.0T FSI Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings - Starting At $84.95!*

The ECS Tuning oil filter housing is an attractive, durable upgrade designed to prevent dangerous and unsightly oil leaks. It is an exact-fit replacement for the original; but the similarity ends there. Replace your stock fragile plastic oil filter housing with a durable 6061-T6 billet aluminum with an anodized black, silver finish, or polished housing from ECS Tuning.

Unlike the factory filter housing, ours requires no special tool. Just unscrew the drain, using a common 8m allen key. Then unscrew the housing with a 36 mm socket. Simple.



To view our video click - *Here*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump!


----------

